# Sentra Rear Speaker Deck Removal



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

OK, i have searched for this, and i know it's a simple task. What is the fastest, easiest way to remove the rear deck cover of my 91 sentra. i just bought new pioneer 3-ways, and i want to install them as soon as possible. any tips (pics would be GREATLY appreciated)?


----------



## roknrich (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a 92 Sentra XE and here's how I did it:

1. Open trunk, reach into trunk under the rear panel area, and push out the 7 plastic retaining pins with a small pair of pliers. They come out very easily, and they also tend to come out FAST when they do. NOTE: The 2 outermost retaining pins will come out when you lift the rear panel; don't worry about them right now.
2. Get in car, in back seat, and unscrew the 3 large plastic retaining screws on top of the rear panel. Again, very easy to do.
3. Grasp the brake light assembly on both sides and rock it side to side until it comes off. It snaps on and off, no screws holding it down. Then unplug the wiring connector and remove the light assy.
4. Remove rear panel. You do not have to remove the rear seat, you can just pull along the top edge of the seat as you remove the panel and it will come out OK. NOTE: Lifting the left and right sides of the rear panel will cause the 2 remaining retaining pins to pop out easily.
5. Replace speakers.
6. Put everything back.

Finished!


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

All done! I had to buy a small screwdriver to get the screws out( not enough clearance with the window), but other than that it was really easy. thanks for your help


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

how do i fit 6x9's in the rear deck?


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> how do i fit 6x9's in the rear deck?



I believe Crutchfield sells kits so you can fit them in. I believe if you buy speakers fromt them, they include the kit for free, plus instructions on how do install it. I know it can be done, but you would have to modify the speaker grills in order to get the best sound out of them.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

thanx


----------

